
Skyfall and Solace vulnerabilities – A follow up on Meltdown and Spectre? - velmu
https://medium.com/@velmu/skyfall-and-solace-vulnerabilities-a-follow-up-on-meltdown-and-spectre-75bd9c07d6dc?source=linkShare-87350e1fddab-1516293029
======
5ilv3r
So the register says it's a hoax because their chip contacts won't confirm it.
However, those chip contacts are probably a little grouchy about the last
coordinated boondoggle, so I doubt they would admit to or deny anything at
this time.

~~~
johncalvinyoung
I'd be more inclined to believe 'hoax' if that's what the chip contacts said.
But a 'refuse to confirm'? No telling.

